# HR 10-250 to 2 tv's



## Brader (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to go to a 2nd tv from my HR10-250 there is no antenna out of the receiver. Any ideas?

Also I moved this to a bedroom with only one coax in. Short of running the 2nd coax what do I need to have both satellites 1/2 work?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Brader said:


> I want to go to a 2nd tv from my HR10-250 there is no antenna out of the receiver. Any ideas?


Get a splittter for the 'out to tv' line
Get a 125ft S-Video/A-V Cables.



Brader said:


> Also I moved this to a bedroom with only one coax in. Short of running the 2nd coax what do I need to have both satellites 1/2 work?


There really is nothing else you can do, you have to have 2 coax cables running from the dish/multiswitch directly to the receiver.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

depends on how you want to hook the tv's up (one HD/one SD, both HD, both SD). I do NOT think the HR10-250 drives both HDMI and component at the same time. but it does drive the composite/svideo out simultaneously with HDMI or component. 

if 1 HD/1 SD:
connect HD via HDMI/component, connect SD via composite.
The problem with using composite (SD) and hdmi/component (HD) at the same time, is the aspect ratio. really isn't useful unless you are only going to watch one at a time. I do this currently ... I have the LR HDTV connected via HDMI, and composite going to the bedroom TV. If i am watching in the BR, i have to switch the HR10-250 to put out 480i (up arrow), and change the aspect ratio to 4:3. then when watching in the LR, i have to switch it back.

Both HD: 
use component, and buy a splitter/amp.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

It cannot be done.

When the tivo is in HD mode the output is 720p which will render the composite signal useless. The hr10 will not allow for 2 hd outputs at once either... if you use hdmi the component will close off and vice versa...

Maybe monoprice has an hdmi splitter like the department stores use and you could do it that way but the cost would be too much....

The hr20 and hr21 allow for all outputs active at all times so you could change out that box.


----------



## jkast (Sep 4, 2007)

I've sent HR 10 HD output to three tvs for years. You just need a video distribution switch for component video ( or for HDMI). CE Labs and Video Storm each make good ones.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I'm moving this to the HD TiVo forum for more discussion.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

jhillestad said:


> It cannot be done.
> 
> When the tivo is in HD mode the output is 720p which will render the composite signal useless. The hr10 will not allow for 2 hd outputs at once either... if you use hdmi the component will close off and vice versa...
> 
> ...


it CAN be done. it just can't drive HD/SD or HD/HD simulataneously. it can drive 480i to HDMI and composite at the same time. like I said, I do that now.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

480i - whats the point of having an HD receiver ... just get a normal one and drive all the outputs. The easiest one being the RF and just run a coax cable.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

jhillestad said:


> 480i - whats the point of having an HD receiver ... just get a normal one and drive all the outputs. The easiest one being the RF and just run a coax cable.


the point is i have an HD tv in the LR, and an SD tv in the bedroom. If i want to watch something in the BR, no need for HD outputs. using 480i composite (and going through an RF converter) works great for that. that may be exactly what the OP wanted ... he did ask specifically about an antenna out ... which most likely means his second tv is SD. sounds exactly like my setup.

i was just giving the correct information to the OP ... you said driving 2 outputs couldn't be done, which isn't correct.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I guess I assumed he wanted HI DEF silly me....


----------



## Brader (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok this is what I have. A HR10-250 receiver and SD TV in bedroom. HDTV in Kitchen. Presently I use a video modulator to get SD reception in the Kitchen. I want HDTV in the Kitchen. We only watch one TV at a time. Depending how wire is run I guess 30' to 50' run. What is a good economical way to get the HD signal? Is there a beter receiver for doing this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Brader said:


> Ok this is what I have. A HR10-250 receiver and SD TV in bedroom. HDTV in Kitchen. Presently I use a video modulator to get SD reception in the Kitchen. I want HDTV in the Kitchen. We only watch one TV at a time. Depending how wire is run I guess 30' to 50' run. What is a good economical way to get the HD signal? Is there a beter receiver for doing this?


Modulating/broadcasting HiDef within your home can be quite expensive. You might have better luck with an HR20/HR21 HD DVR because both its HDMI and component video outputs are live simultaneously (unlike the HR10-250 where the HDMI output takes priority over its component video output). You can run long HDMI cables (~50-ft) without any signal degradation, so using a long HDMI cable to feed audio/video to your kitchen HDTV and using the component video & audio outputs to feed your local HDTV should work fine.


----------



## Brader (Nov 10, 2007)

Would it be better to go to a non/dvr reciever?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Brader said:


> Would it be better to go to a non/dvr reciever?


I doesn't matter. The H20/H21 HD Receivers also provide simultaneous output on both HDMI and component video outputs, just like the HR20/HR21 HD DVRs.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

You could also buy yourself 3 RCA Jack splitters and split each component output to each set. By purchasing some RCA to F connector adapters you could make your own component cables and run them as far as you need to.


----------

